# Heidi Klum & Tom Kaulitz (Tokio Hotel) - Share passionate PDA on romantic Boat Ride ahead of their Italian Wedding (Capri, 02.08.2019) 37x HQ



## Mike150486 (3 Aug. 2019)

​


----------



## Brian (3 Aug. 2019)

:thx: mein Freund für das fesche Pärchen :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stuftuf (4 Aug. 2019)

die Königin der Peinlichkeit mit ihrem Lover.... ich kann die Alte langsam nimmer sehen...


----------



## Mike150486 (4 Aug. 2019)

stuftuf schrieb:


> die Königin der Peinlichkeit mit ihrem Lover.... ich kann die Alte langsam nimmer sehen...



Und doch schaust du in den Thread hinein ...


----------



## armin (4 Aug. 2019)

stuftuf schrieb:


> die Königin der Peinlichkeit mit ihrem Lover.... ich kann die Alte langsam nimmer sehen...




:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## comatron (4 Aug. 2019)

Mal sehen, wann sich die beiden einvernehmlich trennen und für das ganze Leben Freunde bleiben.


----------



## gunnar86 (20 Aug. 2019)

Danke für Heidi.


----------



## ationabb (12 Feb. 2020)

vielen Dank


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2020)

schöne Heidi


----------

